# Anyone ever service a Persons Majestic siren?



## rollfaster (Apr 16, 2020)

It does work, but seems like it could work a little better. Anyone know how to service or rebuild these?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 16, 2020)

Kinda of a odd angle, that it’s mounted . Not much to them Iv had one open and lubed parts that made sense to me , but by no means did I know what I was doing, I just went for it


----------



## fattyre (Apr 16, 2020)

It’s a lot like a front hub. Nothing too complicated and no special tools required.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks so much guys, wasn’t sure if they were possible to service or not. I’ll be doing this later today. Oh btw, it’s not staying on the typhoon, actually going on a DX rat. Will also be mounted on the fork. Bike belongs to a customer.


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2020)

Yes. They are easy to work on.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## Livmojoe (Nov 8, 2021)

Resurrecting an old thread.  I searched here on the CABE and found mostly For Sale ads, and this thread was probably the closest since I have a technical question.
I acquired one of these Persons sirens a few weeks back.  Its the older style with the little heart cutouts.  I decided to "test" it by putting it in the chuck of my cordless drill and giving it a go.  It spins really smooth but doesn't make any sound.  I looked it over and the "blades" inside look good, so really not sure what's up.  What gives?


----------



## RustySprockets (Nov 10, 2021)

Livmojoe said:


> Resurrecting an old thread.  I searched here on the CABE and found mostly For Sale ads, and this thread was probably the closest since I have a technical question.
> I acquired one of these Persons sirens a few weeks back.  Its the older style with the little heart cutouts.  I decided to "test" it by putting it in the chuck of my cordless drill and giving it a go.  It spins really smooth but doesn't make any sound.  I looked it over and the "blades" inside look good, so really not sure what's up.  What gives?



Did you spin it in the proper direction?


----------



## Livmojoe (Nov 11, 2021)

> Did you spin it in the proper direction?



Hmm, now that you say that, I'm not sure.  I did try different speeds, but don't think I spun it in "reverse".  Doh


----------



## fredwark (Feb 23, 2022)

did you get your siren to work?  I just acquired one, attached it to drill motor, but no sound.  I tried reversing the drill motor direction, but all it did was to loosen the chuck to the point that the siren fell out.  Is this siren direction dependent?  thanks


----------



## engine (Apr 28, 2022)

I had one I thought was broken or put together incorrectly, so I recently bought another. When it too wouldn't sound chucked up in a drill in either direction, I thought it was also broken. But in another thread somewhere I saw where the tire actually spins the siren axle much faster than a drill would so I just checked against a tire and they both work. Why one works much better than the other remains a mystery to be solved.


----------

